# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Sea Apple

## Gary R

Just been out and came home with one of these's today  :Smile:  

The body and tentacles of the Sea Apple, or Philippine Sea Apple, can be a vareity of colors, but it always has yellow feet. The oral region is usually blue to violet, hence the common name Violet Sea Apple or Violet Sea Urchin. 
They prefer an established aquarium with room to move about, and large amounts of live rock from which it receives a majority of its food. Once it finds a favorable location, usually in a high current area, the Sea Apple will generally stay there.
It is very sensitive to high levels of copper-based medications. Sudden changes in pH or salinity can cause it to shed its oral tentacles. 
You should'ent house these cucumbers in an aquarium that contains any fish that may pick on its tentacles. Generally, any fish that is prone to pick on feather dusters, will pick on the tentacles of Sea Apples.

When feeding, it will extend its oral tentacles into the current to filter out food. As the food is trapped, it will then draw its entire tentacle into its mouth. In the aquarium, it will need to be fed on a daily basis with phytoplankton.

----------


## Anne

Sounds like an ugly spikey thing.... wheres it hangin out in that front room ocean of yours ha ha...Gary you will be happy to know my salt levels are not spot on, I think I need 'L' plates.  How big is your new creature from the deep ?

----------


## Gary R

Hmmm what do you mean not spot on ??? if you need help with it let me know.
And yes the sea apple is in the front room tank and it looks good  :lol:  i need to take a couple of pictures as soon as i get my main pc reconnent back up.

----------


## Nemo

sounds tasty to me

----------


## Anne

Gary does your sea apple have a name...granny smith...golden delicious...pink lady...im sure its a.peel.ing  ha ha

----------


## Gary R

> Gary does your sea apple have a name...granny smith...golden delicious...pink lady...im sure its a.peel.ing ha ha


 :face:   well was thinking of making a apple pie until i saw a :worm:  in it  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Well here it is that picture of my sea apple

----------

